# PMP Fast Track Crack



## م أحمد فرج (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Project Managment Professional 
by rita
قم بتنزيل البرنامج من الرابط التالي 

http://www.4shared.com/file/m9cgToIL/pm_fastrack_v6_RMC.html

ثم قم بتنزيل الكراك من المرفقات أو من الرابط التالي "واتبع تعليمات ملف info بالضبط يمكنك فتح الملف بواسطة note pad "

http://www.4shared.com/file/MqoVGDCs/Activator.html


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور كثير الشكر اخى العزيز


----------



## anass81 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا البرنامج الممتاز :56:


----------



## bmagdy80 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

dear Eng. Ahmed 

Thank you so much for such effort but it would be great if you explained in details how to crack the program i`d be greatful 

Thank you again 

Basem


----------



## ishehata (21 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks boss


----------



## anass81 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

bmagdy80 قال:


> dear Eng. Ahmed
> 
> Thank you so much for such effort but it would be great if you explained in details how to crack the program i`d be greatful
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

1) Run PM Fastrack v6
2) Click 'Activate'
3) Click 'Accept'
4) Type in "MANUAL"(without the quotes) as serial number. Click 'Next'
5) Copy 'Site Code'(18 chars)
6) Run 'Keygen.bat'.
7) Paste Keygen in command prompt window. Press 'Enter'
8) Copy and Paste 'Encrypting Key'(26 chars) in 'Site Key' field of PM Fastrack.
9) Relaunch PM Fastrack. Voila!!! Program is now activated.


----------



## Jamal (23 ديسمبر 2010)

thanx


----------



## fadiafarouk (24 ديسمبر 2010)

thankssssss


----------



## ramie (25 فبراير 2011)

Thank you very very much 
may allah bestow his forgiveness on you


----------



## mado433 (28 فبراير 2011)

Dears,
i installed the program and it was working, the second day it says " error the reg. file is removed or overwritten"

How can i resolve this please


----------



## mado433 (28 فبراير 2011)

Salam alikom,
i un-installed the program and reinstalled it again, it is working fine for now AlhamdleAllah, but in case it fails to open future, do you recommend any action?

Jazakom Allah kher
Thanks you So much


----------



## samsoon_82 (13 مارس 2011)

شكراً على المجهود يا باشمهندس


----------



## enghaytham (14 أبريل 2011)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 1) Run PM Fastrack v6
> 2) Click 'Activate'
> ...



بالنسبة للـ Serial أنا مش عارف أجيبه من الملف الـ info فا ياريت حد يقولى أجيبه إزاى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## anass81 (15 أبريل 2011)

enghaytham قال:


> بالنسبة للـ Serial أنا مش عارف أجيبه من الملف الـ info فا ياريت حد يقولى أجيبه إزاى وجزاكم الله خيرا



السلام عليكم

لا يوجد serial وانما يجب أن تقوم بالخطوات من 5 الى 8


----------



## enghaytham (15 أبريل 2011)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لا يوجد serial وانما يجب أن تقوم بالخطوات من 5 الى 8



جزاك الله كل خير لردك 
لكن انا حاولت كذا مرة وكل مرة بيعطى رسالة إن الرقم المكون من 26 رقم الذى أخذته من الـ key bat عن طريق الـ Encrypting Key بيكون خطأ 
أنا باخد الرقم المكون من 26 رقم وبعمله له Paste فى خانة الـ serial تحت الـ site code المطبوع والخطوة التالية بيطلب بيانات التسجيل 
مثل الإسم والإميل وما إلى ذلك ثم فى الخطوة التالية يعطى رسالة إن الـ serial خطأ
فا ما الحل أرجوك ؟


----------



## alhussien1980 (16 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا اخي و تكون مثل جيد لكل العرب و المسلمين


----------



## saidelsayedab (19 أبريل 2011)

many thanks


----------



## anass81 (20 أبريل 2011)

enghaytham قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير لردك
> لكن انا حاولت كذا مرة وكل مرة بيعطى رسالة إن الرقم المكون من 26 رقم الذى أخذته من الـ key bat عن طريق الـ encrypting key بيكون خطأ
> أنا باخد الرقم المكون من 26 رقم وبعمله له paste فى خانة الـ serial تحت الـ site code المطبوع والخطوة التالية بيطلب بيانات التسجيل
> مثل الإسم والإميل وما إلى ذلك ثم فى الخطوة التالية يعطى رسالة إن الـ serial خطأ
> فا ما الحل أرجوك ؟



السلام عليكم

بعد أن تقوم بالخطوة رقم 8 , قم بإغلاق البرنامج ومن ثم فتحه مرة ثانية , ممكن هذا ان يحل المشكلة 
سوف احاول ان ابحث لك عن حل اخر بإذن الله


----------



## ramie (20 أبريل 2011)

أخي الكريم:enghaytham
الكراك يعمل بشكل جيد حاول ثانية مع مراعاة الآتي:
الكلمة التي يجب استخدامها ككلمة سر هي MANUAL لعلك كنت تستخدم WITHOUT THE QUOTES
كما حصل معي.

اكتب يدويا Site Cod


----------



## albusaidi2008 (28 مايو 2011)

اخوتي السلام عليكم
قمت بتنزيل البرنامج والكراك واتبعت الاجراءات ولكن في كل مره اخصل على هذه الملاحظه:
Invalid site key . Try again
ارجو المساعده


----------



## albusaidi2008 (28 مايو 2011)

ارجو المساعدة


----------



## unlimited (10 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي العزيز 
قمت بتنزيل الملف وعند النقر على ايقونة الشورتكت يظهر ان الشورت كت ل ملف تمت ازالته او غير موجود

ارجو التوضيح كرما منك او من يملك اجابة

وشكرا


----------



## anass81 (10 يوليو 2011)

unlimited قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اخي العزيز
> قمت بتنزيل الملف وعند النقر على ايقونة الشورتكت يظهر ان الشورت كت ل ملف تمت ازالته او غير موجود
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو التوضيح , هل قمت بتنزيل الملف ومن ثم تنصيبه حسب الخطوات المذكورة أعلاه وبعد هذا لم يعمل البرنامج ؟ أم أنك لم تستطع تنزيل الملف ؟


----------



## unlimited (11 يوليو 2011)

لا نزلت الملف وسويت لة رن

حليت المشكلة الاولى وغيرت الباث 
بس المشكلة الحين اذا شغلت البرنامج يطلع لي 
The CrypKey License service is not currently operating normally.
You may need to reboot your computer and try again


----------



## anass81 (11 يوليو 2011)

unlimited قال:


> لا نزلت الملف وسويت لة رن
> 
> حليت المشكلة الاولى وغيرت الباث
> بس المشكلة الحين اذا شغلت البرنامج يطلع لي
> ...



السلام عليكم

هل اتبعت الخطوات التالية :

*Run PM Fastrack v6
2) Click 'Activate'
3) Click 'Accept'
4) Type in "MANUAL"(without the quotes) as serial number. Click 'Next'
5) Copy 'Site Code'(18 chars)
6) Run 'Keygen.bat'.
7) Paste Keygen in command prompt window. Press 'Enter'
8) Copy and Paste 'Encrypting Key'(26 chars) in 'Site Key' field of PM Fastrack.
9) Relaunch PM Fastrack. Voila!!! Program is now activated

؟؟؟
*


----------



## unlimited (12 يوليو 2011)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هل اتبعت الخطوات التالية :
> 
> ...



نعم اخوي نزلت الملف 
سويت لة رن
طلع لي ايقونة البرنامج على سطح المكتب 
اذا نقرت على ايقونة البرنامج تظهر الرسالة السابقة

بالنسبة للخطوات 
ماني عارف وش تقصد با اكتيفيت لاني ماني لاقي ايقونة اكتيفيت

برضو السيريال نمبر ماني محصلة بجميع ملفات الاكتيفيتور

تحملني شوي ومشكور مقدما


----------



## anass81 (12 يوليو 2011)

unlimited قال:


> نعم اخوي نزلت الملف
> سويت لة رن
> طلع لي ايقونة البرنامج على سطح المكتب
> اذا نقرت على ايقونة البرنامج تظهر الرسالة السابقة
> ...



السلام عليكم

أولاً , قم بإلغاء تنصيب البرنامج لأنك لم تقم بتنصيبه بالطريقة الصحيحة
ثانياً , اتبع الخطوات التالية 

1- تشغيل برنامج ال pm FASTRACK
2-اضغط على زر activate
-3 اضغط على زر accept
-4 في خانة ال serial number اكتب الكلمة التالية : MANUAL 
-5 اضغط على زر next
-6 ينتج عندك رقم تسلسلي هو ال Site code قم بنسخه
7-قم بتشغيل الملف *Keygen.bat*
*8- قم بلصق ال site code الذي نسخته في نافذة الاوامر التي نتجت عن تشغيل الملف السابق , ثم اضغط enter
9- قم بنسخ الرقم التسلسلي الناتج واسمه ال encrypting key ولصقه في خانة ال site key في برنامج ال PM Fastrack ومن ثم أغلق نافذة ال Keygen.bat
10- أغلق البرنامج 
11- أعد تشغيل البرنامج , وبإذن الله سوف تحل المشكلة معك

وأنا جاهز لأي استفسار اخر 
*


----------



## unlimited (12 يوليو 2011)

اخي العزيز اولا شكرا على سرعة تجاوبك 

ثانيا بالنسبة للتنصيب قمت بحذف البرنامج ثم فتحت املف الملف الاولاللي هو set up 
مايطلع اكتيفيت

بس يسوي سيت اب عادية وطلع ايقونة البرنامج على الديسك توب 
واذا فتحتها تطلع لي نافذة جديدة مكتوب فيها 

Error with the registration of PM FASTrack.

The CrypKey License service is not currently operating normally.
You may need to reboot your computer and try again

Steps to fix the problem:
1. From d:\falal\Desktop\PM FASTrack v6\ locate and run "SETUPEX.EXE"
2. Verify that you have Crypkey License Service running
From the Start Menu, select Control Panel, then Administrative Tools, then Services
Look for Crypkey License, select it and verify the status is Started
3. Start the Crypkey License Service if it is not started.
4. Exit the application and then open it again.


ارجو التوضيح لان ايقونة اكتيفيت هذي مو راضية تطلع :18:


----------



## anass81 (12 يوليو 2011)

unlimited قال:


> اخي العزيز اولا شكرا على سرعة تجاوبك
> 
> ثانيا بالنسبة للتنصيب قمت بحذف البرنامج ثم فتحت املف الملف الاولاللي هو set up
> مايطلع اكتيفيت
> ...



السلام عليكم

الظاهر عندك فيستا او ويندوز 7 , طيب , اتبع الخطوات التي طلبها منك الويندوز , 

Steps to fix the problem:
1. From d:\falal\Desktop\PM FASTrack v6\ locate and run "SETUPEX.EXE"
From the Start Menu, select Control Panel, then Administrative Tools, then Services
Look for Crypkey License, select it and verify the status is Started
3. Start the Crypkey License Service if it is not started.
4. Exit the application and then open it again

ويمكن أن تحل المشكلة :18:


----------



## unlimited (13 يوليو 2011)

لا عندي اكس بي 

المشكلة انة يقول سو رن واذا سويت رن مرة ثانية اكيد ماراح يفتح

الشي الثاني الخطوة الثانية برضو ماضبطت معاي

ابي اعرف اكتيفيت من وين الاقيها


----------



## Walid.khalid (13 يوليو 2011)

*Reguest for PM FASTrack PMI-RMP and its cracked*

Salam all Friends
Is there any who has the crack for PMI Risk Management that that has produced by Rita Mulcahi.


----------



## طلحة بن عبيدالله (28 يوليو 2011)

1-نزل ملف pm fastrack 6.0
2-set up
3-انسخ ملف database.molمن ملف crack
3-اذهب الى c:/programfiles/pm fastrack 6.0
4-ضع ملف database.molكما هو داخل c:/programfiles/pm fastrack 6.0 ستظهر رسالة بأنه هناك ملف database.mol موجود بالفعل اعمل لها copy and place
5-شغل ايكونة pm fastrack 6.0من الdesktop وسيشتغل ان شاء الله على demo


----------



## majed24u (30 يوليو 2011)

هل هناك كراك تفعيل لـ [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*PMP® Exam Prep - 7th Edition ؟ *[/FONT]
لقد تم التفعيل بنجاح مع الاصدار السادس مع طريقة المهندس أحمد فرج ( ألف شكر له ) ... لكن مع اصدار 7 لم يعطيني 'Encrypting Key'... تظهر لي رسالة خطأ في صفحة الدوس عند تشغيل 'Keygen.bat' .


----------



## Mouruge AlRubayie (19 أغسطس 2011)

لو سمحت يا اخ انا لما بكبس على ال keygen.bat بتطلع نافذة اوامر بعمل paste بتختفي النافذة مباشرة وشو ما بكبس نفس الشي تختفي
ايش الحل؟


----------



## anass81 (19 أغسطس 2011)

Mouruge AlRubayie قال:


> لو سمحت يا اخ انا لما بكبس على ال keygen.bat بتطلع نافذة اوامر بعمل paste بتختفي النافذة مباشرة وشو ما بكبس نفس الشي تختفي
> ايش الحل؟


 
السلام عليكم

جرب أن تلغي برنامج ال antivirus لديك بشكل مؤقت , ومن ثم أعد العملية
وجرب أيضاً أن تضع الملفات جميعها في مجلد ليس على سطح المكتب , وأعد العملية


----------



## قاسم السماوى 77 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

هل يوجد * [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]PMP® Exam Prep - 7th Edition بالكراك ؟
[/FONT]*


----------



## tamer8111976 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

هل من الممكن اعادة الرفع ؟؟؟


----------



## anass81 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

قاسم السماوى 77 قال:


> هل يوجد *[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]PMP® Exam Prep - 7th Edition بالكراك ؟[/FONT]
> *


 
نعم يوجد 




tamer8111976 قال:


> هل من الممكن اعادة الرفع ؟؟؟


 
تفضل

http://www.4shared.com/folder/Vz1j70jo/PMP_FAST_TRACK.html


----------



## tamer8111976 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر على الاهتمام 
طب ازاي احصل على 
PMP® Exam Prep - 7th Edition بالكراك ؟


----------



## rannii (18 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي العزيز
مشكور على جهودك الرائعة وجزاك الله خيراً
هل عندك علم بمدى اختلاف الإصدار السابع عن السادس؟
وهل يمكن تحميله مع الكراك مجانا؟


----------



## الطيب عبد الرحمن (19 سبتمبر 2011)

تشكر علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## eljumbazy143 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*هل يوجد PMP® Exam Prep - 7th Edition بالكراك*



anass81 قال:


> نعم يوجد
> 
> 
> هل يوجد PMP® Exam Prep - 7th Edition بالكراك ???


----------



## eljumbazy143 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*Pmp*

ياريت ياجماعة الخير لو احد يرفع لنا المصادر المهمة مثل
rita الاصدار السابع
fast trak 7th edition مع الكراك
واي مصادر اخرى
شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (19 أكتوبر 2011)

والله خطييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## mohamedali95 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

http://www.wupload.com/file/2329021836/PM.Fastrack.v7.rar 
PM FAST TRACK V7


----------



## anass81 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

mohamedali95 قال:


> http://www.wupload.com/file/2329021836/PM.Fastrack.v7.rar
> PM FAST TRACK V7



السلام عليكم

مشكور على مجهودك ولكن الرابط لا يعمل

*503 Service Unavailable*

No server is available to handle this request.


----------



## mohamedali95 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

ارجو الرجوع للبريد الالكتروني 
والتاكد من وصول البرنامج 
ووضعها للاخوة الاعضاء 
بس ما زالت مشكلة الكراك موجود 
نرجو المساعدة


----------



## waelroustom (18 يناير 2012)

الملف يا جماعة غير موجود بالموقع كيف يمكننا الحصول عليه من بعد اذن الشباب


----------



## sang (18 يناير 2012)

الف شكر على الملف الرائع .. يا رب يشتغل كويس بس و ميكونش فيه مشاكل في التفعيل


----------



## mozahra (20 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخ Walid.khalid 
هل حصلت على الكراك لل PMI-RMP Fast track يبقى جزاك الله خيرا لو تساعدنى فى الحصول عليه


----------



## umlana (4 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم م. أحمد فرج
ممكن او سمحت تنزل ال PMI-RMP Fast track crack من تانى وشكرا


----------



## riemmen (4 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bryar (7 يونيو 2012)

هل من الممكن تنزيل الرابط مرة ثانية لأن الرابط غير فعال مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Eng.Riham08 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله كل خير 
ممكن تنزل لنك جديد لان الملف تم ازلته


----------



## salman84 (16 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
انا تبعت التعليمات حسب المرفق ولكن لا يوجد ****** Number عندي
ممكن تساعدوني بليز


----------



## nofal (19 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## saddamkh (24 نوفمبر 2012)

There is no file


----------



## magdy23 (19 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## basselfadl (20 أكتوبر 2014)

umlana قال:


> السلام عليكم م. أحمد فرج
> ممكن او سمحت تنزل ال PMI-RMP Fast track crack من تانى وشكرا



+1


----------

